# 4 way loader bucket



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

On my John Deere 4600 compact I spent an extra $1,000 to have a 4 way bucket. I bought this machine new in 2000. Well guess what ,I will not buy another loader without one.
I use it for everything,seldom do I need a chain to lift anything.Putting logs up on the saw is a breeze and I can use it to turn the log to where I want it.Pulling stumps ,just drop over it,push it,pull it a couple of times and bite it,lift it out of the ground.Both of my farms were overgrown with brush and hogging it off made it look nice but the brush just gets mad and grows faster. With the 4 way I pull the brush roots and all.Once you get the hang of it the job even goes quickly.
I use my Deere in my small site prep business and do a lot of prep work for concrete floors ,driveways,footers and such.Doing tearouts with this setup makes me a one man band.I load whole slabs on the truck ,can bite them ,get them to lock in the bucket or,scoop up pieces.
Flip the banjo up and you have a dozer blade.when I do grade work I don't even have to shovel that last pile that you chase around with the bucket. Just open the clam push the pile and bite down,with practice you get every scrap.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep, Them 4-way loader buckets are real handy and I have used a lot of them. One problem about them is that an unexperienced operator can tweak them easily by grabbing & tugging a stationary item such as a tree stump by grabbing on 1 side or corner of the bucket. I have done it myself and it was an expensive lesson.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

I think you need to bring it over to my place and spend the weekend demonstrating it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*picture*

Found this picture of my bucket. as you can see it works for a living. From time to time I have tweaked the banjo. First time it happened I fretted quite a bit,but now I have figured out how to use a large tree and horsepower to tweak it back where it belongs. Also experience has taught me what works and what I can get away with.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*sidebar*

I bought this machine new ,paid over #30,000 with everything I bought. Had it on the trailer one day when I stopped at the dealer.One of the machanics weas talking to me and noticed I was missing the safety latch for my loader.The dealer never installed it,I could have lost the loader. Don't even want to think about the possibilities.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Safety latch*

What exactly does the safety latch do? It's hard to tell by the picture.


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

How is the 3rd valve for the 4 way bucket controlled on your tractor? Is it hooked into the rear SCVs? On the fullsize TLBs I've used it was controlled by twisting the loader joystick, but I am assuming that is not the case on your 4600. Is that the only bucket you use or do you have others to use when you don't need the clam feature to save wear and tear?

Another great thing about those buckets is you can load higher into trucks since you can open the bottom instead of needing to dump the bucket (like when they get close to full). I've loaded into semis before with tarp bows that don't allow you to dump the bucket, but you can open the clam and let it fall in that way.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*bj*

The control for my clam bucket is on the right hand fender along with the two controls for the rear scv's. It is not as convenient as it could be, but I am used to it. I do a reach across with my left hand to work the joy stick while I apply pressure to the clam when I have to lift,roll back,and squeeze all at the same time.
Argee the safety latch keeps the front plate loader latch from unhooking if the disconnect gets pushed by accident. you can not unlatch with it on the machine.


----------

